# pc



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

things to do to speed up pc tk


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You have to give us more information. What type of system, etc. What type of problems are you having, etc. 

Also, have you done everything in the sticky at the top of this forum?


----------



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

The system is a Dell Dimension 3000. It has 2.2 GHz Intel Celeron, 1 GB ram, 40 GB hard drive., CD-RW DVD-Rom, Windows XP Home SP3. It is slow loading programs. Sometimes it hangs up. We have to cut it off and start over again. As you can tell, we know absolutely nothing about computers! Thank you for any help on this.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

With only a 40 gig HD You maybe have it pretty full. Tie to find out how much "Free Space" you have left.
I have a friend that has the very same machine and I am fighting the some thing with hers. Although she only has 512 of ram, so I am going to up hers to 1Gig.
I clean it out from History to temp files etc. and in about two weeks time the machine is back to crawling again. I have deleted many programs she doesn't use and still THAT Dell Dimension 3000 is SLOW~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Let's see what's going on in the system. Do a Ctrl-Alt-Delete to bring up the Task Manager. Click on the performance tab. Note want the memory & cpu usages are and report that info back here.


----------



## H. Ellenburg (Jan 17, 2005)

cpu 0 but sometime 17 total memory 1570800 availble 414992 system cabe 83544 pf usage 1.52 gb
tk


----------

